# College Football



## AWP (Sep 4, 2016)

The Notre Dame/ Texas game is ridiculous. A possible Game of the Year in Week 1.


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 4, 2016)

I watched the LSUWIN game and was enthralled. Granted my Bucks won by 67, so I had time on my hands to watch other games.


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 4, 2016)

Texas is gonna win this thing.


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 4, 2016)

TEXAS WON THIS THING


----------



## Raptor (Sep 5, 2016)

FUCK YES!!!
College GameDay on Twitter


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 5, 2016)

Longhorns for the win!!! They fought for this win.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 5, 2016)

There was some good foo ball this weekend. The Houston Oklahoma game was great as well.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 5, 2016)

West Point won its opener against Temple, a ranked (probably "formerly ranked," after this) team.

One game into the season, and they're already halfway to matching their win total for last year.

Navy is done for this year.


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 6, 2016)

The Fla State-Ol' Miss game was insane.  I was hoping Ol' Miss would pull it out, but Florida State remembered how to play football.  Their D-line is incredible.

The Texas-ND game, LSU-Wi, Army-Temple....some good football.  Looking forward to week two and hopefully an ECU victory over NC State.


----------



## AWP (Sep 9, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> West Point won its opener against Temple, a ranked (probably "formerly ranked," after this) team.
> 
> One game into the season, and they're already halfway to matching their win total for last year.
> 
> Navy is done for this year.



West Point launches inquiry into football team's postgam | ArmyTimes



> Officials with the U.S. Military Academy pulled a video clip of the football team’s postgame locker-room celebration offline Monday and have launched an inquiry into whether a team prayer violated players’ rights to religious freedom.



I think prayer is done for this year. Better hope Navy paints a cross on their helmets so they can forfeit the game.

#WestPointKnightmare


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 9, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> West Point launches inquiry into football team's postgam | ArmyTimes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So a big tough football player called his mommy to cry about a team prayer?
He'll be an awesome "combat leader", future acquisitions officer more likely.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Sep 9, 2016)

Agree....or if he quits the team, gets skinny, joins choir...he'll make a good signal Officer.......doh!!!!!:wall:


----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Sep 10, 2016)

Now I love my Badgers but jumping all the way from unranked to 10?  Possibly the first team to go from underrated to overrated in the span of a week.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 10, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> So a big tough football player called his mommy to cry about a team prayer?
> He'll be an awesome "combat leader", future acquisitions officer more likely.



Like or hate.  Like or hate.


----------



## AWP (Sep 10, 2016)

Arkansas-TCU are putting on a great show.


----------



## AWP (Sep 11, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> West Point won its opener against Temple, a ranked (probably "formerly ranked," after this) team.
> 
> One game into the season, and they're already halfway to matching their win total for last year.
> 
> Navy is done for this year.



Army goes 2-0!!!!! Army mascots go full Cav.

Army mascot craps in end zone, delays game



> The start of the second quarter was delayed briefly after one of Army’s mules meandered into the end zone and left a gift for the grounds crew to clean up.


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 11, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Army goes 2-0!!!!! Army mascots go full Cav.
> 
> Army mascot craps in end zone, delays game



That's awesome and truly poetic. 

My alma mater, with a new coach and QB, won against a rival.  I am pleased.


----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Oct 9, 2016)

I confess myself slightly disappointed.  I can't believe there's no talk from you Navy folk.  Mainly about the fact that the Navy Midshipmen knocked off #6 Houston yesterday afternoon!  That was a helluva game.

ETA: Recap


----------



## Devildoc (Oct 10, 2016)

Being a Navy man, I always pull for Navy except for when they beat, I mean play, my alma mater.  They have put together some good teams, and this is definitely a signature win.

I don't care for Michigan but have to laugh at the can of whoop-ass they opened against Rutgers.  And Virginia Tech?  Thank you.  Just...thank you.


----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Oct 11, 2016)

I'm still not a fan of the fact that Rutgers and Maryland are now in the Big Ten.  It just doesn't fit.  Nebraska made sense to me, but so far the other two have been fodder.  It's kind of like Boise State joining the Big East, instead of day the Pac-12, where they're location fits.

I'm hoping the Badgers can put up a decent fight against OSU this week, but pertaining to Michigan, I can't wait for them to play in Columbus.  That should be a game of the year contender.  So far it's been a crazy year for college football.

Crazy enough that Navy is now ranked #25.


----------



## AWP (Oct 11, 2016)

BuckysBadger24 said:


> I'm still not a fan of the fact that Rutgers and Maryland are now in the Big Ten.  It just doesn't fit.  Nebraska made sense to me, but so far the other two have been fodder.  It's kind of like Boise State joining the Big East, instead of day the Pac-12, where they're location fits.



Money. The Big Ten has a TV channel and deal with ESPN or whoever worth a gazillion dollars. It also gives teams like Ohio State a creampuff that counts towards an in conference game for playoff purposes or whatever silly math is used now to determine a ranking. I think adding Rutgers opened up the northeast market for TV purposes or sales or whatever. This is about money. Watch other conferences emulate this in the next few years.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 11, 2016)

Hmmm...other than his pride, I didn't see any injuries VS Iowa. 

Gophers senior quarterback Mitch Leidner is listed as out on the team's depth chart for Maryland.

Mitch Leidner listed as out for Maryland game


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 15, 2016)

Clemson used up all 9 lives today.  Damn good ending.


----------



## Devildoc (Oct 15, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Clemson used up all 9 lives today.  Damn good ending.



State has always vexed Clemson.  Glad to see Clemson come away with the win.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 5, 2016)

Oh man.  Watching Nebraska/Iowa and Husker QB Tommy Armstrong took a nasty hit.  Dad and girlfriend brought down to the field.  Took him out on the backboard, he never moved a muscle till he was being carted off and gave a thumps up with his strapped down hand.  

Scary shit.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Nov 5, 2016)

Watching LSU and Bama...WOW!!!


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 6, 2016)

So, while it wasn't a fun game to watch- THE Ohio State university did exactly what they needed to do, and what the need to continue to do. Win huge, look good, and beat that team up north to close the season out. 

More so than anyone in the top 8, they control their own playoff hopes.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 6, 2016)

LOL at TAMU.


----------



## Raptor (Nov 6, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> LOL at TAMU.


I have no clue why they were in the Top 4 in the CFB. Thankfully, they got knocked out of that spot immediately.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 6, 2016)

Raptor said:


> I have no clue why they were in the Top 4 in the CFB. Thankfully, they got knocked out of that spot immediately.


Strength of schedule.
Coaches and writers polls are a load of crap.


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 10, 2016)

@TLDR20 , given the NC/Duke game tonight am I supposed to congratulate you or say I am sorry?!

Weird game to watch.


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 11, 2016)

amlove21 said:


> @TLDR20 , given the NC/Duke game tonight am I supposed to congratulate you or say I am sorry?!
> 
> Weird game to watch.



I don't care about college football. My university team has been undefeated since 1897.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 6, 2017)

Meet the Golden Gopher's new football coach.  

My only concern is that he reminds me too much of Tim Brewster with all that "row the boat" shit...


P.J. Fleck takes on Gophers job: 'I am here to change the culture'


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 7, 2017)

Wow.  This ought to go over well at the hometime campus.

http://www.si.com/college-foot...ocialflow_twitter_si

_Quarterback Tanner Morgan, linebacker Trenton Guthrie, defensive end Esezi Otomewo, receiver Chris Bell and defensive tackle Noah Hickcox have flipped their recruiting decision from Western Michigan to Minnesota to follow head coach P.J. Fleck.

“After much prayer and discussion with my family, I am happy to announce that I have received an offer from and will be committing to the University of Minnesota,” Hickcox wrote on Twitter. “I love Western Michigan and all it has done for me but it has been a life long dream of mine and a promise that I made to my dad that if the opportunity came where I could play the sport I love in the B1G conference I would take it. I would like to thank everyone who has supported me, and helped make my dreams come true. Thank you.”_


----------



## CDG (Jan 10, 2017)

What a game last night!!!  So happy to see Nick Saban lose.  BZ to the Clemson Tigers. Their receivers made 3 amazing catches down the stretch to keep them alive.


----------



## Viper1 (Jan 11, 2017)

Saw the police escort and Tiger buses on the Highway yesterday. A lot of happy fans out. Productivity at the plant was high.


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 11, 2017)

I neither like nor dislike either team, but I was happy to see Clemson win.  I am sure Watson would prefer the national championship to a Heisman, and his second half performance is making Heisman voters rethink their decisions.


----------

